# how often do you check your food recalls?



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

in Canada there is a food recall website I'm sure there's one that exists for the US too
Food Recall Warnings - High Risk - About the Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

this is the FDA one
Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Our local paper has a list everyday and I check that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Honestly I never check it unless I hear something on the news. I freaked out when I saw peanut butter m&ms on the list you posted. Turns out it was only the kind you get at the movies. Close call.


----------

